# Obsidian´s neues Panzerspiel ...



## marcus022 (20. März 2014)

*Obsidian´s neues Panzerspiel ...*

... heisst Armored Warefare

und läuft mit der Cry Engine. Hier mal die Links

Armored Warfare - Neues Panzer-Strategie-MMO von Obsidian Entertainment - News - GameStar.de

Armored Warfare - Announcement Trailer - YouTube

edit: ich habe erst übersehen das es eine closed beta ist. Schade ^^


----------



## Pillax (20. März 2014)

*AW: Obsidian´s neues Panzerspiel ...*

nochn world of tanks abklatsch, naja sieht besser aus, aber im endeffekt dasselbe.


----------

